# 3.5" Screen Coming to Next EOS-1? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 28, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/09/3-5-screen-coming-to-next-eos-1-cr1/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/09/3-5-screen-coming-to-next-eos-1-cr1/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>A Bigger LCD?

</strong>We were told that Canon is currently testing a 3.5″ screen on the next generation EOS-1 body. The screen has multi-touch capabilities and higher resolution than the current 3.2″ LCDs.</p>
<p>Outside of that, more mentions of various mp sensors in testing. Still the same 39mp and 44mp numbers we’ve heard previously.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*

Hmmmm :-\ ... I'm happy with my CamRanger which allows me to view/shoot images on dozens of screen sizes ... besides, Canon, most likely, will charge a bomb for this camera.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*

If Canon had a 5" monitor I could plug into a body and use to navigate menus with a touchscreen, I'd be interested. A slightly bigger touchscreen on the back, right next to the buttons anyway? Meh.

Jim


----------



## duydaniel (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*

why not make this whole things button/dial-free?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*



duydaniel said:


> why not make this whole things button/dial-free?



Because with buttons you can change settings without taking your eye from the viewfinder.

Jim


----------



## J.R. (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*



duydaniel said:


> why not make this whole things button/dial-free?



I don't think a entire touch screen interface will work. Most photogs operate their camera without ever looking at any of the buttons. Not sure one can use a touch screen display with the same speed and ease. I certainly don't think I can. 

Try using your touchscreen phone without looking at it ... 

Edit: Jim, you beat me to it!


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*



duydaniel said:


> why not make this whole things button/dial-free?



Because knowing the position of physical buttons / dials makes it quicker to make changes whilst actually shooting.

However I briefly had a 650D and the touch screen did work very well. Would I prefer only touch screen ? No way !

( just seen the other replies: quite right !)


----------



## duydaniel (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*

I think the touch feature on entry camera such as T5i could be cool,
but couldn't imagine seeing that on the professional line.
Somehow, I feel like it losing the old school *reason why some folk still shoot Leica? 



Jim Saunders said:


> duydaniel said:
> 
> 
> > why not make this whole things button/dial-free?
> ...


----------



## sanj (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*

Would love a larger screen.


----------



## shobytza (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*

and a 3.5" touch OLED display (1.23 million dots) same XA-20 and XA-25)


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*



Rienzphotoz said:


> Hmmmm :-\ ... I'm happy with my CamRanger which allows me to view/shoot images on dozens of screen sizes ... besides, Canon, most likely, will charge a bomb for this camera.



yeah well not everyone likes to carry another pice of gear around...
a 1 models expensive? a thing never heard of.



> A slightly bigger touchscreen on the back, right next to the buttons anyway? Meh.



sorry but you guys are really a sad bunch. ;D
instead of saying "hey great bigger screen, higher resolution and touch function" you try to find reason to not like it.

i guess when someone hands you a trolley with money your complain that you have to pull it home. ;D


bigger display.. higher resolution.. im all for it!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*



Lichtgestalt said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm :-\ ... I'm happy with my CamRanger which allows me to view/shoot images on dozens of screen sizes ... besides, Canon, most likely, will charge a bomb for this camera.
> ...



You take my comment wrong; I wouldn't complain about it if it is a feature of the next 1D body, but it isn't something I'd shop for. Canon has an effective tactile interface that works, no sense ruining good trying for perfect.

Jim


----------



## barton springs (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*

I'm looking forward to being able to place a phone call on 
the 5" LCD of the 2016 release of the Canon EOS 1D-iPhone.
Siri installed for voice activation and hands-free operation.

Field tests being done using all mobile carriers with the
Apple iOS.

200mp sensor ~ 1Tb media recommended (2Tb would be better)

You will be able to do shutter release and change settings 
remotely on an endless array of cameras all at once or 
separately, in different buildings or even different continents.

Firmware updates via iTunes and App Store.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*



Jim Saunders said:


> You take my comment wrong; I wouldn't complain about it if it is a feature of the next 1D body, but it isn't something I'd shop for. Canon has an effective tactile interface that works, no sense ruining good trying for perfect.



i agree that i would not exchange the buttons for a touchscreen.
but a touchscreen can be effective in some situations.

it´s like live view.
first the majority of still shooter said LV is useless.
it took some time before people realized that, for some situations, it´s great.
i would not buy a camera without LV theses days.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*

A touch screen would work very well for me. I've tried out the one on the t4i and found it to be very useful in many cases. Certainly, buttons won't go away, but in liveview, being able to just touch the eye of your subject and have the camera instantly focus on that spot is very handy in studio situations. I'd love to see it be able to work from a large screen monitor tethered to the camera in the studio.

I have very little feeling in my fingers, and don't always know which button, if any, my finger is resting on. I even have difficulty with the shutter button.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*

I think it would be neat if the top LCD was given touch capability and made customizable (just keep it a reflective LCD with low resolution to maintain low power consumption).
You could keep the AWB, AF and ISO buttons, but make the display do whatever you want. Like, an ISO slider, for example.


----------



## rs (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*

Even a top end camera which is optimised for speed of use without taking your eye away from the viewfinder can benefit from a touchscreen in certain situations - as long as it compliments the buttons, not replace them. 

Certain features such as zooming in or scrolling around an image, or selecting the focus area in live view can be much quicker with a touch screen than button based systems - presuming it's warm enough to not wear gloves.

If it's implemented well, a touch screen can be an asset to the 1 series.


----------



## eml58 (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*



Sporgon said:


> duydaniel said:
> 
> 
> > why not make this whole things button/dial-free?
> ...



Had the Canon M for 3 months before one of my Lads pointed out it had a touch screen, Technology seems wasted on me.

But I love my 14fps on the 1Dx.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*

I handle my cameras outdoor in below freezing temp, several months of the year. A touch screen would be a real PITA for that use. I would rather vote for bigger buttons. 

But if, as someone earlier in the thread pointed out, we could customize it, get efficient sliders and limit the functions to those we use, it could be a nice add-on feature. A bigger screen would defenitely be most welcome, to compensate for my deteriorating eyesight


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*



Rienzphotoz said:


> Hmmmm :-\ ... I'm happy with my CamRanger which allows me to view/shoot images on dozens of screen sizes ... besides, Canon, most likely, will charge a bomb for this camera.





Lichtgestalt said:


> yeah well not everyone likes to carry another pice of gear around...


That's why I said "I'm happy" ... not everyone : others don't have to be happy with what I'm happy with or carry : 


Lichtgestalt said:


> a 1 models expensive? a thing never heard of.


 ??? ???


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*

well i just wonder what does your camranger has to do with canon enhancing the display? 
it´s fine that you are happy with your camranger. but how does that affect others?

i heard a slightly negativ tone in your post, maybe im wrong, but to me it sounded like "_pfhh... that´s not needed_.

and i was puzzled that when canon enhances features some are still searching for a hair in the soup.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*

What is the rumored DR of this rumored screen update?


----------



## dryanparker (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*

The larger screen could have something to do with the MF rumors...Phase One backs are navigable much like an iPhone.


----------



## dolina (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*

Should ship by January.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*

I wasn't sure about a touch screen until I tried it on the 70D. It's DEFINITELY useful especially if you are using Live View. They'll never replace buttons. It's much faster to change settings with them. And try changing settings when it's bright out...


----------



## shobytza (Dec 5, 2013)

* Response from Canon - High Definition Camcorders*

Hello I want to know if the new display 3.5 "OLED touch display (1.23 million dots). That equip XA-25 is made by canon.

Thank you for contacting Canon product support regarding information on the OLED touch display on the XA25.
This 3.5" OLED Touch Display on the XA25 camcorder is produced by Canon. Canon develops and produces the LCD and OLED touch screen displays for all of their products. 
I hope this information is helpful to you. Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance with your XA25. Thank you for choosing Canon.
Sincerely,
Rodney


----------



## jrista (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: 3.5\*



Jim Saunders said:


> If Canon had a 5" monitor I could plug into a body and use to navigate menus with a touchscreen, I'd be interested. A slightly bigger touchscreen on the back, right next to the buttons anyway? Meh.
> 
> Jim



Personally, I'd like to see streaming tethering. Right now, I can tether my Surface Pro, with its full 1080p HD screen, to my 7D. Problem is, I have to take a shot first to see the result. I'd love it if I could stream live view through the USB cable to the Surface Pro, and control the camera from there. Would be like having a classic large format view camera, only better (i.e. no upside down composing or dealing with ground glass.)


----------

